# Riding at 70+++



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Over on another thread, they marvel at a 70+ year old Japanese man competing in the Olympics at dressage - one of the more sophisticated specialities in horse riding. After all that man could easily be a great grandfather. So as to give you all hope and a goal in life, I will confess that I was still riding actively when I was 72. My wife was riding until four months ago at the age of 67 when she broke her leg and a bone in her ankle whilst walking the dog. I think it unlikely that she will ride again largely because she simply doesn’t want to. She is now swimming and will in due course go back to line dancing. She has never really been an avid rider. Her enjoyment came largely from keeping the horses back when we owned land. 


Personally there is no reason why I physically cannot ride, providing I have access to a calm horse which my sparky mare has not been of late. Luckily I have largely recovered from the aftermath of a bad fall from my previous cob when I was 69 However there is little encouragement from my friends and family to ride a horse although I am actively involved in exercising her. In fact what impacts most on my ability to ride presently are the side effects of pills which I have to take for prostate health issues. I still attend Pilates classes but lack of riding has weakened my physical fitness level especially around the lower back and the abdominal areas. Realistically I can no longer charge about on horseback as once I did.

Thinking back over my life, I have asked myself what has enabled me to be able to ride into my seventies. What immediately comes to mind is that I have managed to live three score years and ten. I was born in London before WW2 and I survived it. I worked in London for almost 25 years and travelled into central London on public transport without catching any fatal diseases nor being involved in any horrendous accidents. Later in my forties I travelled the world by air without incident and without catching any germs beyond gastric issues and the occasional dose of flu. I have driven a car tens of thousands of miles a year since I was 18 without serious injury. I learned to fly a private plane and to scuba dive in the English Channel without harming myself beyond acquiring tinnitus. Cancer, heart attacks, strokes, mental illness and neurological ailments have passed me by - so far. I have indeed been lucky. If I had been standing in the wrong place at the wrong time I might be dead. As it is I can still walk upright and see and hear where I am going. If I were to be left alone in life, I could still take care of myself without assistance Perhaps it is my responsibility to the dogs, the horse and my writing which keeps me going. 

So what are the key factors which enable a horse rider to continue riding? Firstly it is undoubtedly necessary to have acquired a secure seat in the saddle. I write ‘secure’ not ‘stylish‘. Secondly one has to have testosterone (or I suppose oestrogen) to enjoy the buzz. Physical fitness around the centre core: the abdomen, the lower back, the thighs, the crutch is a must. An acquired knowledge of the ways of the horse and its careful handling keeps one out of trouble. Easy access to a rural environment makes the sport more interesting. To keep a horse is an expensive hobby but somehow I have managed to be able to afford to do so. 

I cannot say I have ever been competitive and I have no need to prove I am better especially at the expense of my horse’s labours. I ride for pleasure especially the companionship of the willing horse. I see little pleasure in a horse jumping for my personal aggrandisement. I have chased after packs of hounds and I have ridden long distance trail rides at home and overseas. Noone would call me a cautious rider But without a doubt what has spurred me on to ride in later years has been the love of a horse. In my life, there have been three horses of my own and two belonging to others who have found an indelible niche in my mind. I have fond memories of them all for between them, they have given me some of the happiest days in my life. I am reluctant to give the sport up, even though sensible discretion would say perhaps I ought to. I only wish I could do it all over again.

*I sense there are a few more members of the Forum who are pensioners like me. You must have similar emotions and lots of memories of times well spent with honest horses ????*


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I read that article about the 70 year old and thought BRAVO to you and your accomplishments and all you do and have done and will continue to do. Hard work and determination, as well as dedication.

I am not quite to the senior years just yet. I do ride and while my favorite trail horse, a QH, is 20, he still is what many consider hot and definitely keeps you on your toes and thinking. I know that the woman I have met, some of them still ride bareback while many others blink and look at you like you have grown a 2nd eye on your forehead. This is especially nice when it is cold out, I keep warm because the horse is warm and I still get their exercise in as well as my own. 

I think for me, falling and breaking something is my worst fear. My back isn't the best anymore, 8 years ago I ruptured a disc in my lower back and while it was rather painful, it wasn't as debilitating as the doctor thought it was upon looking at the MRI and cat scan. I have some minor aches and pains but nothing that will keep me from doing what needs to be done. I help my husband each year load and stack our hay, we go through about 1200 or so bales a year. I also try to watch my weight and get exercise too, that plays a key on age and longevity, but most importantly, it does play a huge key for my horses as well. 

I can hope to be riding into my 70's...thank you for the posting.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Horseback riding is great exercise, & like you said, it keeps the core strong & I believe that contributes to much better health & the ability to keep going & take care of ourselves, too. Also, the grooming & care of horse & stable is even more exercise,plus being outdoors, which I think is important. i always enjoy reading your posts & hope you can find a "gentleman's" mount so you can still ride some.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Although I'm not quite your age, Barry, I'm pretty close at 65. I've ridden my own horses for the past 30+ years and others before that. I spend my time in the saddle now as a pleasure rider on different trails. In my younger days I showed horses on cows and did some jumping earlier then that. I've taken my share of wrecks (and probably other's shares as well). I'm ridding with 3 compressed fractured vertebrae and 2 herniated discs not counting the multiple rib fractures and concussions. I was never a cautious rider.

I had surgery last year for a brain tumor that kept me off my horse for a few months - and found out recently that I have 2 more that need to be dealt with latter this year - on top of a stent in my heart that was put in back in August last year.

I have no plans of stopping. I have a mare now who can be ridden every day or once per month and is basically the same horse. Although she is not for a beginner, she is a real lady under saddle for a confident rider. This is a horse that I hope to have until I have to give it up. She is only turning 15 next month so I feel I have a lot more time yet.

I, too, used to scuba dive and I still ride motorcycles. I may be 65 but I'm often taken for someone in my late 40's/early 50's. I try to live up to that. I hope I'm in your spirits when I reach your age.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Ageing is very much a state of mind. Sometimes I look in the mirror and ask myself who is that 'Grey Hair' looking back? The thing about a horse is the age of the rider doesn't matter to it it is the softness of the hands and the tone of voice which count. 

IRH: - sorry to hear about the lodgers in your head. One of my nephews had a serious problem 2.5 years ago. He had a rough time with the treatment at the beginning but recently he got his driving licence back and now comes to Pilates classes with me to improve his posture. It is amazing what modern medicine can do.

B G


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

70+++... Why not? 

I went to one guy in my area training/breeding/competing cutting horses for years. He's in his 70th, had knee replacement, back something replacement, and bunch of other issues. Still gets on horse, works them every other day, and competes. Doctors can't believe it, but he does. So as long as you have a strong will, you just do it.


----------



## gary78bronco (Jan 4, 2012)

My uncle rides almost daily. Looking around for cows and anything else he sees fit. He is 85.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so glad to hear of folks riding into their 70's. I want to join your club, someday. I can already feel the challenge involved at mid 50's, so knowing that it can be done makes me realize that if I don't get there it'll either be unavoidable bad luck, or more likely, my own darn laziness!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't have anything to add to this post seen as i'm only 28 but i just wanted to say i'm glad you revealed you enjoy writing as i really enjoy reading your posts they are very well written. Have you ever had anything published Barry?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Netty, thank you for the compliment. The publishing industry is currently being turned upside down by the march of Amazon. In this laptop which I am using there is the making of four books maybe even five but as yet none will reach the bookshop shelves. I might have to decide one day whether to consider working with one of the e-book publishers but as yet I have not made any plans.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Do you write about your experience with horses or other general subjects? There are a lot of american stories out there but i haven't come across many british experiences. I love to hear stories from wise horsemen who can recall many a story and lesson learned. Maybe this could be something to bring to the forefront should you decide to take things easier in the saddle. When I was growing up I was always around the old school "dealers" of the horseworld that used old methods and magic potions instead of shop bought products. My dad would sit me down and share his lessons learned. He sadly passed away last year and that is one of the things i miss the most, the sharing of stories. If you do decide to share your work i for one would love to read it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

There was an old rancher that I worked for last summer and we were sorting some cows ina corral and while there was a lull in teh action I was noticing his horses shoeing job. It was a very nice job. Everything was fitted just right and all the nails were even and it just looked good. I ask him who did the shoeing job and I was suprised when he told me he did! Just a few weeks before he had turned 70. He moves a little slower than he used to but he could still keep up with any man around especially when he's mounted. You can't stop aging but there is no reason you can't keep a positive attitude and do MOST of the things you've done your whole life.

Barry: I'm still waiting for you to come to Utah for a visit. I have the perfect horse for you and plenty of VERY rural riding.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

netty83 said:


> Do you write about your experience with horses or other general subjects? There are a lot of american stories out there but i haven't come across many british experiences. I love to hear stories from wise horsemen who can recall many a story and lesson learned. Maybe this could be something to bring to the forefront should you decide to take things easier in the saddle. When I was growing up I was always around the old school "dealers" of the horseworld that used old methods and magic potions instead of shop bought products. My dad would sit me down and share his lessons learned. He sadly passed away last year and that is one of the things i miss the most, the sharing of stories. If you do decide to share your work i for one would love to read it.


Get in line behind me! If there's ever a book I want a signed first edition.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Netty. On HorseForum you will find several articles telling stories about my mare DiDi and my old cob Joe. Then there are articles discussing various problems to be found when dealing with horses - ie bolting. Look up my CP and you'll find a list of threads and some photos of the horses in my life. 

I do write about other topics but horses form my favourite subject.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Kevin, you are No 1 on the list.

Barry


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kevin is?! but ... but ...


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I, for one, would *love* to 'see' the triumvirate of Kevin, Barry and Bill on a horsey adventure in Utah. Oh the stories Barry would write about!

Please?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm up for it! Any time from June to October.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

J&D, I'd buy a copy of that for sure! Sounds like an adventure in the making fellas.

I hope to join the club someday. I think it's fantastic seeing people still riding later in life. One of my biggest horse influences growing up was an older man named Paul Schuh. I'm not sure quite how old he was, I just remember thinking that he was older than dirt. I'm sure he was in his 70s anyway, which to a 7 or 8 year old me seemed ancient. He was still training reining horses at that age, he was amazing. I learned so much watching him ride and listening to his thoughts on training horses. 

My grandfather will be 82 this year and recently had back surgery in hopes to get back in the saddle. The way his physical therapy is going, I have great hope that he will be able to. Before the surgery he told me that come hell or high water he'd get back on a horse. We decided together half jokingly (much to my mom's dismay) that if surgery didn't work we had 2 options. Option 1, wench in the rafters of the indoor arena, option 2 - dump him on one out of the skid loader bucket onto my old mare :lol:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Bill Dorance could barely walk and had to use a block and tackle to saddle his horse but he rode and roped till he was 92.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Guys, a little confession by me. Back in July 2009 I had already written the stories for a couple of books on the subject of Joe - my old cob. However I did not have a readership and nothing is more frustrating for a writer than not to have an audience for his work. Somehow I stumbled across HorseForum.com and within a few months I found I had a ready made audience. Slowly but surely I found my way around the site and in the process I made a few friends across the world. 

Some of the stories I have written for this forum were in an attempt to test a particular style of writing. Other articles were written because in order to write, I had to first think of the answers to a question about horses. It has been fun. In writing I have got to know myself. With hindsight, I should have tried writing for a living when I was a younger man.

I do write every now and again for a writing forum and there I can spread my wings into other topics. The prime role of the audience over there is to criticise my writing on a technical basis which is good for my style of writing. 

I have made a couple of attempts to publish a book I have called:
'Living with Joe'. It is the story of my life with a cussed cob and some of the chapters appear on this forum. The next stage of publishing the book would call for more work on editing. It would also benefit from a critique by a professional publisher. All in all the complete process of presenting a manuscript for publishing represents a lot of work. However unless I am prepared to put my hand in my pocket and pay a few thousand dollars for self publishing, I cannot break into the book world. Or should I say for the moment I have not found the route. If a writer wants to sell a book, he has to have a way to publicise the book, to distribute the book and to collect the cash. Maybe Amazon is the way.

I suspect soon there will be some changes to the Kindle tablet. There will be a way to print in colour and to include videos as well as still photos. Stories about horses would fit in well with such a format. 
That is all in the future.

In the meantime I get fun in writing for you Guys. Thank you for your support not just nowadays but over the past two and a half years - it is and has been very much appreciated.

Barry


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You definitely have an audience here Barry. I very much enjoy reading your stories. I'd have loved to have known your Joe and the stories of your diva are very entertaining. Hope she gets feeling better btw.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I, too love the stories & the wisdom. My previous husband had a lot of horse knowledge-he was a master farrier-started his apprentice quite young, & his family ran rental strings In Big Bear & Palm Springs-sometimes the horses were loaned out to the local cowboys for roping competitions, etc.-so they weren't "deadheads". I wish I knew even more of his stories, but he passed after only sharing 11 years w/me.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I also am a big fan of yours Barry. So please keep gifting us with your wonderful stories about your adventures with your precious equine friends!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

While I am only in my late 30s, I can already see how my riding style has changed. For me, it was the birth of my kids that slowed me down, made me more cautious. However, horses are my passion, and the only way I wont be riding well into my seventies is if I am physically unable.-
Barry, I love reading your 'tales from the saddle', and would be interested in hearing some new ones. So my vote is for you to get back in the saddle! -
-
Kevin, if you, Iride, and Barry were to host a 'riding vacation', I for one would be in attendance.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Skip- The invitation is open to you also. Load your horse and come on out!


----------



## hayburner (Feb 15, 2012)

i really enjoyed your article Barry. I'm 61 and bought my first horse at the age of 57. You definitly give me hope in riding well into my golden years.
Of course i wanted a horse all my life but couldn't afford one so to get my fix i rode the rentals whenever i could. 
Now I'm retired on 5 acres up here in the mountains and i couldn't be happier. I enjoy my horses everyday and life couldn't be better for me right now. Hopefully i will be able to ride well into my 80s. (hopefully)...Thanks for the encouragement...


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.


My oldest Customer was 83, she could no longer lift her all leather Saddle and also wanted to have more back support and a wider swell to help hold her in, just in case.

We made a part synthetic Cordura Saddle with a 5.5" Cantle, deep seat and 16" wide beartrap swells, the saddle weighed 19lbs.

Here is a pic almost identical to it


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Very inspiring to me, my friends, to hear your stories. 

I go for an MRI of my neck today. Unresolved issues with my neck from being rear ended in August. I'm hopeful that this will give me some answers and eventually healing, so that I can enjoy longer rides. 

I started riding again at 56 after not riding since my 20's. Have a sweet horse now who I plan to grow old together with. I'll be 60 my next birthday. This old girl wants her body to cooperate with her heart, which is still beats like a 20 year old's!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful work, Southern Trails.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I hear you EC! I'm in my 60's, too-had a lovely ride today & another planned for tomorrow-my riding neighbor still works, so we take advantage of the W/E's!


----------



## Sybil (Feb 26, 2012)

I admire anyone over 50 and riding. I just started riding at 53! Have only had a handful of rides but have an older mare that is very patient with me. Biggest issue has been my sturdy leather saddle. Lucy is 16.1 and I don't have the strength to lug the saddle out and about and then get it up on Lucy. It has taken a lot of fun out of ridding. Bought a synthetic saddle this year. Hope to get more rides in with less stress on my shoulders.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope and pray that I can still be riding that age. So far my arthritis hasn't crippled me consistently enough to consistently keep me from riding, and I hope that doesn't change for worse in the future. Usually a few days out of the month my knees can't handle being in the saddle or my arms can't handle saddling. On many of those days I feel like I'm 20 going on 90.  I'm grateful for every day I have on my four legged kid.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Barry, another fan of yours here! I look forward to your well-written and insightful additions to this forum.
As for riding into the 70's, I fully expect to do so! Longevity and good health run on both sides of my family, so I at least have that going for me. There are also quite a few active and "older" horsewomen and men in my area who serve as inpiration. Presently my only limitations are in my mind, and maybe guilt for not taking care of my house and yard as well as I used to since I spend just about all of my free time at the barn. Priorities ... :wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If we quit riding, we'll surely get old.............


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I've got another half century before I'm there, but I hope I'll still be riding and active in my 70s!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

About 10 years ago I was introduced to a man whom I didn't think was a day over 50. Almost nothing for grey hair, a few wrinkles around the eyes to denote a lot of time outdoors. He spoke of starting a couple of new colts when he got home. After we left the fellow who had introduced us told me this fellow was 91. 91!!!!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Barry - I happened upon this post and after reading what other people were saying, curiosity got the best of me. I looked up your numerous articles and, while I have only gotten through a few at this point, I am hooked. We have all had similar experiences and horses that have touched us deeply, but few of us can articulate it so well that it transcends the reader to that moment in time. Not just to read about it, but to actually feel it. I am a fan and I would like to say Thank You for sharing your gift.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

RbR You've a lovely way in paying a compliment for which I say: 'thank you'.

If you are reading thru some of my previously written threads - then be careful when you get to the most recent ones on the subject of DiDi and her cough.
You will, I am sure, need a handkerchief - as for me, well, I'll never stop crying.

That's what a good horse can do to you.
Barry G


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Barry Godden said:


> RbR You've a lovely way in paying a compliment for which I say: 'thank you'.
> 
> If you are reading thru some of my previously written threads - then be careful when you get to the most recent ones on the subject of DiDi and her cough.
> You will, I am sure, need a handkerchief - as for me, well, I'll never stop crying.
> ...


Yes, It is your threads about DiDi that I first "met" you, Barry. I am a rather newbie to the forum & your posts have drawn me in every single time I have read them. As I said before your ability to allow your reader to see what you see, feel what you feel, and use all of their senses while reading the words that you put down is a true gift that very few people have. I feel really lucky to be able to share your experiences through your writing. ..and I would definitely enjoy reading about the adventures of the "boys get together."


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Eclipse, My, I am doing well for compliments today. One of my articles was published on an internet magazine yesterday. However I have paid with a tear or two just from reading my own work back to myself.

On my CP under 'statistic's' there is a list of the threads I have posted on HF. Look for the early ones mentioning 'Joe' - they are not quite such an emotional journey.

Many thanks for your kind words. It is a pity you never met with DiDi herself - she was something rather special.
B G


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Folks as I write this post I am thinking that it is unlikely now that I shall get back into horse ownership - indeed even into horse riding.

The saga of DiDI's last days hang heavily over my psyche. And then there is the matter of my lumbar spine. A recent Xray gave rise to a report which confirms that arthritis has set in. There is little treatment for the condition.

This year I also lost the two dogs which I have had the priviledge of owning for the last ten years. However two delightful little terriers have come into my life and to a certain extent they fill a gaping void in my new days without a horse to look after.

I am now sleeping again. I am working on my posture. The terriers make me laugh. For the time being I am going to let sleeping horses lie.

From time to time I shall cast my eye over the Forum to see how all my internet friends are getting on. 

Thank you all for reading my posts.

Barry G


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Barry, I feel your sadness. I am glad that you have the two new terriers. They are extremely entertaining dogs and there is nothing better then laughter to help heal the heart and lift the spirit. I happen to know that you have a wonderful spirit because it is there in everything that you write. I wish you well and I know that you will be missed by many here on the Forum.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you want to see something that might bring a tear, google Scheese saddles, the website. There is a short video of a gal who is in her nineties. She's a bit frail but once on the horse you can tell she has wonderful hands and posts a good trot.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I ride with a 75 year old lady a lot. She still tacks her horse up by herself. In fact, she even tacks up her daughters horse. When we went on a 20 mile ride her daughter and I were sore afterwards and Jo (the 75 year old) said she could go another 20 miles. She is amazing! I love her to death and her passion for horses and riding is very inspiring to me. She has had horses her whole life and is a great mentor. Her love and knowledge of animals is so helpful.


----------



## gary78bronco (Jan 4, 2012)

I rode for cattle again this weekend with my great uncle that is 84. He kept telling us his horse is getting to old and slow for him and he needs to get a new one. 

Makes me think how many miles he has ridden, been a cowboy his whole life.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry for the misspelling. It's supposed to be Schleese saddles.


----------

